# 94760 Vs 94761



## ness01 (Mar 6, 2009)

When Coding For The Er Doc And There Are Multipule Pulse Ox Readings What Do You Code? 94760 And 94761 Once Each, Only 94761, Or 94760 And 94761 X How Ever Many Readings There Are?

Eample: Pt Comes Into Er With Shortness Of Breath Due To Asthma Exast. Pulse Ox Readings Are 92%, 94%. Pt Is Given Breathing Treatment And Pulse Ox Reading Before Discharge Is 99%

What Would You Code?


----------



## srburk (Mar 13, 2009)

How are you getting paid for yours?  I know you can't get paid for the routine one that is done as part of the vitals but what are the guidelines for billing them other than that?


----------

